# Finished tee nuts



## rock_breaker (May 3, 2018)

Cut the shoulders on 8 aluminum Tee nuts the SIL was given. The nuts were made out of aluminum and drilled 1/2 x 13 but no shoulders cut. Got the new to me Atlas horizontal mill running and used a 1/4" wide by 2.5" rotary cutter to do the work, enjoyed the learning process. 
The machine came with several widths of cutters for 2 different sizes of arbors. I have the 7/8" and will be looking for a 1" or make one. More Tee nuts to make but this time from steel. Lots more learning to do and more fun.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## benmychree (May 3, 2018)

Yes, aluminum is not the best choice for Tee nuts, to say the least. One of my early jobs as an apprentice was to make a string of Tee nuts with either 5/8 or 3/4" tapped holes; we made out own strap clamps also, machine burnt out of 1" plate; for heel blocks there were 4X4 wood blocks cut all different lengths.


----------



## malmac (May 3, 2018)

Good on you mate. While my learning curve is still vertical, I still enjoy the climb. Glad you are doing likewise.   Mal


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 3, 2018)

I have a small horizontal mill as well.  I think if I were making t-nuts I'd do by gang milling and cutting both sides at once.  If for no other reason than it looks cool.


----------



## benmychree (May 3, 2018)

Charles Spencer said:


> I have a small horizontal mill as well.  I think if I were making t-nuts I'd do by gang milling and cutting both sides at once.  If for no other reason than it looks cool.


That is called straddle milling; problem could be holding onto the work, especially if the stock is long compared to the means of holding (like a vise).  I have a pair of cutters, left and right hand spiral for doing just that, they are 5" dia. X 3/4" wide.


----------



## chips&more (May 3, 2018)

Good job! I would not worry about using aluminum. This is a “hobby shop” forum, not production! Depending on your usage, aluminum T nuts can last your life time…Dave


----------



## rock_breaker (May 4, 2018)

Thanks guys, the Tee nuts were given to my son in law for use in his wood shop. They were pre-cut and pre-drilled needed shoulders milled so they would go in the slots. The plan for Tee nuts on my angle table is to try using  my Ammco shaper to make tee shapes in the 4 1/2" long steel bars then  then drilling 5 holes in them and finally cutting to 3/4" length.
I do have an Enco Mill/Drill and an Atlas 7" horizontal mill so will see where the fun takes me.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

